# Will you buy a mark 3 (poll)



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm not sure I will but out of interest who here will be ordering when possible. Who if anyone has a deposit already down?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Will depend what it looks like, but have told my dealer I want first dibs on a mkIII RS when it gets announced :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Blade_76 said:


> Will depend what it looks like, but have told my dealer I want first dibs on a mkIII RS when it gets announced :lol:


This 

As long as it doesn't look like a SUV


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't vote - I'm a 'don't know' till I see one in the metal.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It will have to be spectactular to replace my Mk1, so very likely Noooooooo.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamesbailey999 (Sep 11, 2013)

Im more than happy with my Mk2 so doubt I will get one


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I will answer this when we actually know something about the Mk3...

The new RS will probably be great, but certainly a few years away then available modifications will be longer than that. Personally I love my RS, but the next step would perhaps be a porsche, R8, or something similar. However the 2.5T is a terrific engine and can easily be tuned to beat most cars. But a V engine or turbo inline 6 is whats tickling my fancy.

So Mk3 TT... Too early to say.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

well, I cant say I never would, but no plans to, so have voted no


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> I will answer this when we actually know something about the Mk3...
> 
> The new RS ...... However the 2.5T is a terrific engine ....


Audi may do the same as Ford did with the ST, and drop the 2.5T engine for a 2.0, but with a high BHP.

Ford ST Mk2 2.5 225BHP
Ford ST MK3 2.0 250BHP


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

spike said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will answer this when we actually know something about the Mk3...
> ...


No chance, the 2.5T is a new engine, and they need to be knocking on the door of 400bhp for the RS category. Thats not really possibly from a factory 4 pot. They have pushed the boundaries with the new S3 2.0TFSI 300bhp.

2.5T will stay, maybe a sexy turbo V6 :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

If they do then the RS is a no buy. Don't want a laggy overhung 2.0t....


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

There should be an option for possibly, too many unknowns still with the car itself.

If all the rumors over the last couple of years are true which include £40K+ starting price and no quattro on the TDi then no.

If it's a similar price bracket like for like as at the moment then quite possibly at some point. Although I'm sure the waiting list will quite long as terrible deals on offer at the start like when the Mk 2 was first released.


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Probably yes - looking forward to the new Tech toys.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think the poll should offer 3 options -
1. No.
2. May be but not for a year or so.
3. Yes as soon as possible.


----------



## mattdonns (Nov 8, 2013)

extremely happy with my mk2. but will deffo go for a look when they're in showrooms!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Depends what else is around at the time...

There may be something nicer or different, really hard to say if I'd buy one if I don't know what it looks like or costs..

:roll:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

No I don't believe in buying the same car twice.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> No I don't believe in buying the same car twice.


Whoops I'm on my third TT after ownership of three Clios...

R8 V10 anyone?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > No I don't believe in buying the same car twice.
> ...


I'm into trying all different car experiences.

I've done hot hatch, now 4wd big turbo monster, next on the list for me is something NA and RWD, perhaps a big capacity engine or a Porsche of some sort.

So many great cars so little time


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope, hate the new interior, don't like the external shots so am currently in the process of deciding whether I want a TTS, TFSI quattro or another TDI with all the gadgets


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

how can we say yes or no if we don't know what it looks like or drives likes?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Im in the same belief, even though ive had two TT's I went from TTS to TTRS in the space of 10 months and im sure the next car will be something completely different for sure. Im tempted to go a bit backwards though and buy an older sports car, something with real character.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> how can we say yes or no if we don't know what it looks like or drives likes?


Because it will look like a TT and drive like a Audi just everything freshened up.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm into trying all different car experiences.
> ...


Older sports car is good, and you don't really lose money on them either.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > how can we say yes or no if we don't know what it looks like or drives likes?
> ...


That's like me saying I will vote for Labour because they said they would lower taxes :lol:
But based on the fact I always go for something different anyway I will vote no


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> how can we say yes or no if we don't know what it looks like or drives likes?


Quite right. I wouldn't even buy a pair of shoes without first trying them on, so a new car ...... :-|


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Ive never been a huge Porsche fan until lately, they new models looks sharp and the turbo engines have a clear appeal.

SuperRS > N/A rear wheel... What would you do to mod it? build the engine? perhaps put a blower on it? Or just enjoy a stock sports car? Thing is regardless of what you buy within relatively sensible figures won't touch your TTRS, so there is no step forwards in performance, perhaps handling.

V10 R8 with Capristo or Akrapovich S-Tronic would be sweet. Perhaps an engine build and a suitable map, and it would be spot on!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't believe in turbocharging sweet NA engines.

The most I would do is exhaust and remap (if there are good gains) and leave it at that. They key for me is out of the box drivin pleasure, as you say I already have a car that can rip my face off


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> I think the poll should offer 3 options -
> 1. No.
> 2. May be but not for a year or so.
> 3. Yes as soon as possible.


Thought about that but was looking for an instant yes or no. Seems the 2nd option would be most popular but I bet come order time 60% get one ordered. I know I will. Maybe


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

I'll be getting one but in 3/4 years time when they are some good 2nd hand examples. Bought my mark II TT last year, was 5 years old with only 13k, felt like a brand new car to me. Plan to do something similar in a few years time.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

No I won't, this will be my last TT


----------



## bazza white (Jan 7, 2014)

No but waiting for it to come out so mk2 prices drop (I hope)


----------



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

spike said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will answer this when we actually know something about the Mk3...
> ...


As long as they don't do what Ford did with the ST and stop making a 3 door :x


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Not keen on what ive seen so far 
then again ive not had the MK1 long enough yet anyway










http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/64 ... s/page/1/0


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I won't buy a mark 3. Perhaps the introduction of the mark 3 leads to more interesting, younger and fair priced used mk2s. If so, I may switch to a younger mk2. At the moment there's only a hand full of them available here in NL.

But the mark 3: I don't like the dash. I don't like what's left of the instrument cluster. The exterior has to be very very convincing to tempt me. I doubt if Audi is capable of doing so.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I'd be interested in a Mk 3 TTS - loved my Mk 2.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

How anyone can make a genuine purchase decision, without knowing the total spec, styling and pricing is beyond me.
The only thing that can be done is speculative deposits when dealers are open to them, either with intent to purchase, or in the hope that there will be a stampede and the chance of making a quick buck.

So far we have people liking and slating the styling and the interior, and rumours of 'salesmen' going to Germany to see the car, spy shots and the latest released interior design, which appears to be destined for the Mk3, and the allroad concept, which has a lot of styling clues in the lower half of the car, but at this stage no one has seen the finished product in the flesh to make genuine comments about the car.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Obviously we don't really know what it's going to look like apart from a passing resemblance to the allroad thingy.

What does pique my interest is the funky dash-display. This has been a long time coming frankly (although if the reliability of the dash of the Mk1 is anything to go by, it could be risky). Potentially looking at announcements from people like Google and Nvidia, there may be some clever tech in the TT.

The hybrid power-train also looks pretty nifty. 288bhp petrol engine (same as from the current S3?) FWD with electric RWD motors to produce 400bhp and 480 ib/ft torque. I get the impression though that power (however it'll be delivered) is the primary unit used to price Audis. So being more powerful than the current TTRS this would be too expensive for me to ever consider.

Will I buy one? Well, maybe, my MK1 is getting on a bit and I'd rather not a MK2. Either way, I wouldn't be getting one new, so would be a few years before one landed in my lap. Enough time to see what the niggles are!


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

The MK3 will be very techy. After all we are in the age of the smartphone a new release every year. The problem with that is the new one aren't really any better than the old ones although there is a big buzz around them. I think the MK3 will solve many problems in Audis mind that don't really exist other than to create a buzz and sell units :lol:

The dash actually looks very distracting to me and so takes away from the primary function of a dashboard which is to fade into the background.


----------



## rene2br (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I didn't think I could part with my MK1 but I think I always admired the MK2 when it arrived. So I've got one in the garage. I suspent if the MK3 produces that same feeling, the result will be the same.

Wouldn't go for one just out the gate. I'd let the bugs get worked out a bit before.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

No plan to buy one at all. Firstly I've only taken delivery of my Mark 2 TT in May 2013 and secondly I have a rule never to buy a completely new car (as opposed to a revised model) for at least 12-18 months. There are usually teething problems with new models so I'd rather not be the guinea pig and test bed!


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Doubtful too, unless they do something really special with the MK3 RS.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

glospete said:


> No plan to buy one at all. Firstly I've only taken delivery of my Mark 2 TT in May 2013 and secondly I have a rule never to buy a completely new car (as opposed to a revised model) for at least 12-18 months. There are usually teething problems with new models so I'd rather not be the guinea pig and test bed!


Same here. May be in 2 and half years time when my "new" TT is 3 years old. By then other people will helped to iron out most of the teething problems and there should also be more room for negotiations on the recommended prices.

However by then I might have taken early retirement and if so the A3 convertible would be of interest to me and by then Audi might have brought out a version with a bit more guts. I'm just sitting back and watching for now


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

If the TT-RS comes out this year i'll buy one.

Needs to have a minimum 380 PS.

I hope the engine is fitted with a variable geometry turbo as per 911 997 turbo to reduce lag even further.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

the restriction of aftermarket stereo puts me off.

love the digital dash but i also love my iPad Mini more than a forced upon me installation it looks very unlikely you could upgrade.

oh.. and TTRS MK3 won't be out for a while i'd presume and no idea what it looks like.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

My current TT is 3 years old in April and I do usually change cars after 3 years, so I have been looking.
Thing is there just isn't anything around that is a decent alternative to the TT.
So I'm going to wait until Geneva and if it's looks aren't hideous I will order one.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I'll go for a Mk2 TTRS as soon as the Mk3 comes out.

Hopefully they will be in my price range by then. £20k-£22k


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

MK2 TTRS as so few i can't imagine the TTRS being heavily dropped in price because of the MK3.

Maybe a little but unless they release a TTRS MK3 on release day i don't see it....


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I started this thread but just ordered a BMW 5 series touring 2.0D - oops!


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

DPG said:


> I think I'll go for a Mk2 TTRS as soon as the Mk3 comes out.
> 
> Hopefully they will be in my price range by then. £20k-£22k


This may well be what I`ll be doing as well...........however; I may have to scratch the itch that is the Audi R8 ! :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Totally uninspiring design!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Totally uninspiring design!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Alexjh said:


> MK2 TTRS as so few i can't imagine the TTRS being heavily dropped in price because of the MK3.
> 
> Maybe a little but unless they release a TTRS MK3 on release day i don't see it....


Some are around the 25k mark now so it's possible they could drop a few more thousand in 12 months.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not if it looks anything like the crossover/shooting brake concept we saw at NAIAS.

cheers


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Even though I won't be in the market for a Mk3 I can't wait to have a play with the Configurator.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Like many here, I'm in the wait and see camp but... I don't find myself desperate to know what the new TT will look like. We all know it's going to brand new, restyled but likely to be oh so familiar. Gadgets and a new techie dash are lovely things but some soul will get my attention.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

V8 R8 and then twin turbos for 800bhp, that would be my move. Lol


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

With the Danish car prices, it will be at least another 5 years before it's in my price range. And I don't think I'll dish out that kind of money for a car again..


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Probably not.

After 1 x Mk 1 and 2 x Mk II, its time to move on.

Took a Boxster S out for a test drive at the weekend, was lovely. So it might be goodbye to the TTS.


----------



## J909 (Oct 13, 2012)

I will definately test drive 1, along with a 981 Cayman and see what i think, I have had a mk1 and mk2 TT so maybe also time for a change...


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

With the launch information this has gone from a 'maybe' to a 'definite' for me. I'll be shopping for a TTS when I'me looking for my next car in a couple of years time.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I did not think I would, but looking at the released spec/pics I have become a bit more uncertain...

Might buy a TTS again some time in the future after all :wink:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Doubt it.

its not "different enough" on the outside looks wise to the Mk2. 
If i get another Audi it will be an R8 for sure as a weekend toy... in 2-3 years i should be baby making with the Fiance so priorities will change and i'll havea weekend toy and a family hack


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

After seeing the pictures and specification, I would seriously consider ordering a new TTS now for sure.

Looks fantastic ! 8)


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

TTS ordered this morning! 

Looks like my car is for sale!


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

dannyboyz4 said:


> TTS ordered this morning!
> 
> Looks like my car is for sale!


Did your dealer give you an indication of when it would be available?


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

TTS January 2015?

Bit fucking premature aren't you? (in selling 10 months away from a possible delivery date)


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Was advised Q4 2014 for the TTS last night.

Now being told "early 2015" for TTS. I believe the dealer's received a bulletin this morning.

So just changed order to 2.0l TT with Quattro and will probably throw on the sline pack. This is still expected Q4 and I will receive a launch car. Very much looking forward to it! 8)

Current car for sale as don't need it at the moment and get married in late May, then honey moon for 3 weeks, then away again in August for 2 weeks. Car use will be limited in any event and as you can see from my current mileage on a 20 month old car, it is used sparingly. If I need a car, will use the Mrs' Polo until October when my new TT arrives.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

cool!

hope this time your signature has more than BT and a shark fin as extras :lol: 

sure you'll be one of the first!


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Alexjh said:


> cool!
> 
> hope this time your signature has more than BT and a shark fin as extras :lol:
> 
> sure you'll be one of the first!


Ha ha, they're the best 2 options! The arse warmers are great.

Options wise will go for the bum warmers, DSG, privacy glass, large wheels and probably black paintwork.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Probably ... but will wait until I can actually test drive one before starting the 'rationalising a purchase' process in my head. Will also be eagerly awaiting press reviews. It'll be interesting to see the pricing, some nice stuff now seems standard (like Xenons) so hopefully the base price won't rise too much.

The best thing about it is that it doesn't leave the mk2 looking totally outdated, so I should get a better price when I sell.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had my dealer call me this morning as my TTS is on a PCP, due to expire December this year, hence I'm keen to see of I can order the new TTS for delivery in December 14. No, was the answer I got. They told me it will not be available to order from launch, but of course would take a deposit! Yeah, like I'm that stupid! I was told I could place an order early 2015, with deliveries expected for April May next year... anyway, having now seen pictures of the mk3 I'm uncertain - looks like a step back in design to me, as to the interior, I think they have gone too far there and the dash would be very distracting IMO. I am sure Audi will sell shed loads of them, but I'm not convinced, well may be when I see one in the flesh - fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

Piker Mark said:


> I've had my dealer call me this morning as my TTS is on a PCP, due to expire December this year, hence I'm keen to see of I can order the new TTS for delivery in December 14. No, was the answer I got. They told me it will not be available to order from launch, but of course would take a deposit! Yeah, like I'm that stupid! I was told I could place an order early 2015, with deliveries expected for April May next year... anyway, having now seen pictures of the mk3 I'm uncertain - looks like a step back in design to me, as to the interior, I think they have gone too far there and the dash would be very distracting IMO. I am sure Audi will sell shed loads of them, but I'm not convinced, well may be when I see one in the flesh - fingers crossed.


I think we will quickly get used to the look of new dashboard and won't be distracted by it. I think it's an advantage to have all the info this high on the dashboard. Actually it will be safer to have a quick glance down at the map in its new position then at the old position as in Mark II middle console IMHO.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any information on standard features? Reading through all the blurb, looks like Xenon headlights are now standard (presumably with DRLs too, which are now mandatory I think).

My current options are Nav+/BT/Bose, cruise control, parking sensors, tyre pressure monitor. I would hope that TPM and cruise would be standard by now but being Audi, probably they still want you to pay for them.

Something I would be really interested in getting is the low-speed collision protection system that is an option on most new VWs. It seems to really bring down the insurance premiums, but I haven't even heard it mentioned as being on option on the TT.


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

TortToise said:


> My current options are Nav+/BT/Bose, cruise control, parking sensors, tyre pressure monitor. I would hope that TPM and cruise would be standard by now but being Audi, probably they still want you to pay for them.


I think we've all got to wait for the official information.

I'm looking at NavSD (if they have that opiton), mag ride, some form of comfort package, heated seats, parking sensors, TPMS, B&O and LED headlights (I've got to have those fancy indicators!). 
All in s-line spec, which I'm sure will give you the S sports seats.


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

LED cluster lights --- OH YES! 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey Doc

How about a "Seriously tempted" button? I am seriously tempted to pop an order on for a TTS 8)


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Jacek said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my dealer call me this morning as my TTS is on a PCP, due to expire December this year, hence I'm keen to see of I can order the new TTS for delivery in December 14. No, was the answer I got. They told me it will not be available to order from launch, but of course would take a deposit! Yeah, like I'm that stupid! I was told I could place an order early 2015, with deliveries expected for April May next year... anyway, having now seen pictures of the mk3 I'm uncertain - looks like a step back in design to me, as to the interior, I think they have gone too far there and the dash would be very distracting IMO. I am sure Audi will sell shed loads of them, but I'm not convinced, well may be when I see one in the flesh - fingers crossed.
> ...


Don't agree. Already quite a few people who've seen the car in the flesh are raising the concerns. I had porsche on hire when I was working in Germany last year and that had the sat nav displayed in the instrument cluster - I did find it distracting. At least the seats on the mk3 look better than the one's I have in my TT. Always wondered why there was no adjustment for the thigh as it's seriously lacking on the mk2. The one thing I don't like about my current car. Have to say though, I'd feel a bit short changed stepping into the interior of the new car. It's blander than a nun's nail varnish.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

My local dealer are currently hounding me to try and sell me a new car and reckons they'll do a good deal on an Mk 2 (£3000 off :roll: )

I'm in two minds about the Mk 3, really need to see on in the flesh to make an informed choice.

A bit put off that the model/spec I'd really want won't be available until some unannounced point in the future.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

I wanted to be one of the first in line to order the Mk3 but after seeing it I'm not sure I want to.

Overall I feel the design is less appealing than the Mk2 so will wait until I've seen one in the flesh and see it grows on me...

Otherwise I might go for an S5...


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

The design of the front is always key and to me it seems out of place with the rest of the cars nice curves, a bit of a mish mosh in my opinion


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> The design of the front is always key and to me it seems out of place with the rest of the cars nice curves, a bit of a mish mosh in my opinion


I agree. There seem to be many angled lines which are out of place compared to the flowing curves of the first 2 models.

Really like the interior though would prefer a real speedo still...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Resuming this thread, seem things are bit changed!! Ahah


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

ManuTT said:


> Resuming this thread, seem things are bit changed!! Ahah


Yep things have changed.

The UK is leaving EU, the US have elected a numpty for president and the TTRS thread has gained 250+ pages!

However I still prefer the Mk2 TT styling over the Mk3, even if the newer one is the better car. Hence me not being in a rush to "upgrade"...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

there is not so much sense to upgrade don't worry! neither I would have chosen the mk3 if the necessity of a new car wasn't so in a hurry..


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Great idea to resurrect the thread.

Just seen my previous post and did go in about another Mk 2 it must have been days after my post of this thread but they wanted silly money for one of the last few as production had stopped.

Too much uncertainty with the Mk 3 and ordered the BMW 225d, avoiding even looking at the Mk 3 for a long while when it came out.

I like the styling both inside and out of the Mk 3 TT although they have used cheaper materials in the odd area. Fairly decent spec, but key combinations still missing such as no quattro or S-Tronic on the TDI.

Never say never but not top of my list when it comes to change this time round at the mo.


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

I have taken the plunge and bought one. Like others on here I wasn't sure at first, but decided to go for it because I've had the mk2 (2 ltr s line manual) for ages. This time I've ordered a TTS stronic. It was fantastic to drive when I took their demonstrator out. Having only ever had manuals I'm quite excited at the new fun this will bring  So excited to collect it - was meant to be this week,but it's been put back til next. The wait is driving me nuts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

VTTS said:


> I have taken the plunge and bought one. Like others on here I wasn't sure at first, but decided to go for it because I've had the mk2 (2 ltr s line manual) for ages. This time I've ordered a TTS stronic. It was fantastic to drive when I took their demonstrator out. Having only ever had manuals I'm quite excited at the new fun this will bring  So excited to collect it - was meant to be this week,but it's been put back til next. The wait is driving me nuts!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are going to love it, most new models are pretty much the same with different styling, interior and some minor upgrades here and there.

This mk3 is such a huge improvement over the previous tt's it caught me by surprise. forget the new looks and interior tech, this car is a totally different car to drive.

The TT always had good looks and a market leading interior. Now it's handling is on the same level too.

I came from an M4 into this TT and I honestly believe the it drives nicer on the road than the BMW.

Sure, it won't drift and would be less engaging on a racetrack but in the real world it's a better and faster car. Front end sticks like glue and can put every single horse it has under the bonnet down to the road.

The gap between a mk2 TT and a mk3 is massive. I have had 3 mk2 TTs and bought this one without a test-drive. When I hit my first roundabout I was in total shock. I just never expected it to be this good.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Demessiah is back said:


> VTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I have taken the plunge and bought one. Like others on here I wasn't sure at first, but decided to go for it because I've had the mk2 (2 ltr s line manual) for ages. This time I've ordered a TTS stronic. It was fantastic to drive when I took their demonstrator out. Having only ever had manuals I'm quite excited at the new fun this will bring  So excited to collect it - was meant to be this week,but it's been put back til next. The wait is driving me nuts!
> ...


U've changed your tune! :lol: 8)


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Reasty said:


> Demessiah is back said:
> 
> 
> > VTTS said:
> ...


That's what I was thinking, he is being helpful and not an ass kiss in sight. Someone has hacked demissiahs laptop :lol:

On a similar note I've ordered the TTS with no test drive so I am hoping it is a noticeabe step on from the Mk2


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Holy thread-revival Batman.

On the fence until a) Audi decide to actually sell the RS like they promised over a year ago and b) I can get decent wheels


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Not very likely at 100K+ for a TT RS (in my part of the world) :roll:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Considering that I bought a 1year GT3 with 90k €...


----------

